# Rheingau Marathon Kiedrich



## OLLI1973 (24. Januar 2007)

Wer kennt die Streckenführung vom letztem Jahr? 

OLLI aus dem Taunus


----------



## THWTom (28. Januar 2007)

Hi Olli!
Die Streckenführung kennen doch sooooooo viele...  

Im ernst: Ich kenne die Strecke aus eigener Erfahrung und habe sie sogar als GPS Track 

Interesse? Dann melde Dich!

Gruß

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo Tom,

ich hätte auch großes Interesse an dem GPS-Track.
Meinst du du könntest mir den mal zumailen?  
Das wär ja echt ein feiner Zug   

Ich schick dir dreisterweise einfach mal eine Privatnachricht mit meiner Mailadresse.    

Gruß,
Sauron


----------



## THWTom (29. Januar 2007)

Tach auch!
Also ich habe die Datei derzeit nur als .KML ...

In meinem Garmin ist die Strecke drinne, habe derzeit aber ein Problem sie auszulesen und zu konvertieren oder zu exportieren  

Aber ich arbeite daran, dann könnt ihr die Datei haben...

Grüße

Tom


----------



## Sauron1977 (29. Januar 2007)

Hi und nochmal vielen Dank für die Datei.
Jetzt kann ich meinen ganz privaten Kiedrich-Marathon fahren    

Einen guten Konverter für Tracks etc. gibt es übrigens unter www.gpsies.com 
Unterstützt viele Formate.

Gruß,
Sauron


----------



## Sauron1977 (5. Februar 2007)

Hmm....irgendwie war das nix!
Der Track hat nur 15km und wenn die Streckenführung des Marathons wirklich dort entlang geht wäre ja jede CTF aufregender als das was ich da am Samstag gefahren bin. Nicht eine Stelle die technisch auch nur ein wenig anspruchsvoll wäre? Bei einem Marathon?
Und dann bin ich ihn bestimmt auch noch in die falsche Richtung gefahren? Mit oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn?      

Gruß,
Sauron


----------



## THWTom (5. Februar 2007)

@ Sauron1977:

Mail mich nochmal an....


Gruß

Tom


----------



## Sauron1977 (6. Februar 2007)

@ Tom!

Hab isch 

Mail bekommen?


----------



## marc077 (7. Juni 2007)

hallo.
kann mir einer von euch auch mal die streckendaten von letztem jahr mailen?
ich hab die runde nur als tur-datei von nem HAC-4, aber irgendwas stimmt mit der nit, da sie nur 384 byte gross ist.
fuer nen garmin waere ok.

gruss und dank,

marc


----------



## janosch- (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch inzwischen eine anschaubare Version der Strecke? 
Format möglichst auf einem Rechner mit Standardprogrammen interpretierbar.

Daran wäre ich sehr interessiert und demjenigen SUPERDANKBAR.

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## marc077 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Janosch.
Hab mittlerweile von Sauron1977 ne Datei bekommen, mit der du dir die Strecke auf google earth anschauen kannst.
Mit nem Hoehenprofil konnte er und kann ich leider nicht dienen, falls du danch suchst.
HAETTE AUCH NOCH GERNE DAS HOEHENPROFIL VON 2006  

Gruss, Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janosch- (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Marc,

kannst du mir die Google Earth Datei mal schicken?
WÃ¼rde mich sehr freuen!

Das HÃ¶henprofil soll ja laut Veranstalter fast identisch mit
der 2005er-Strecke sein â und das findest auf der offiziellen Seite.

Jan


----------



## thorsten73 (14. Juni 2007)

hallo,

wie ist den die höhenmeter verteilung dort? sind es insgesamt 1.350 HH bergauf oder zählen die hoch/runter zusammen?
danke


----------



## janosch- (16. Juni 2007)

nein, die zÃ¤hlen nicht zusammen 
du muÃt 1350 m hoch â und annÃ¤hrend das gleiche runter.


----------



## marc077 (16. Juni 2007)

hallo.
war einer heute mal in der gegend/im rheingau im wald unterwegs? wie sehen denn die wege nach dem starkregen der letzten tage aus?
gibt s ne schlammschlacht? fuer slicks reicht s wohl nicht ;-)

gruss, marc


----------



## Rheingauer (16. Juni 2007)

Hi,


ich bin am Freitag teile der Stecke gefahren, teilweise wars schon Schlammig aber alles noch gut zu fahren. (Meine Meinung)

-> Jedoch als ich vorhin meine Startnummer abgeholt habe, wurde darauf hingewiesen das es Nass und Schlammig ist. Besonders der erste uphill Singletrail.


Bis morgen ,
Basti.


----------



## darkdesigner (18. Juni 2007)

Wie war es bei Euch? Bin super zufrieden, Spitzenveranstaltung, alles gut.

Nur der Wurzeltrail vor der Zange wäre mir fast zum Verhängnis geworden, war aber eigene Schuld (schlechte Linienwahl).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheingauer (18. Juni 2007)

Die Veranstalltung war geil. Hat Spass gemacht. 
Das Wetter war auch top nur leider war ich beim Start ziemlich weit hinten. Die ersten paar Kilometer wars damit sehr schwer zu ueberholen.

Die Bilder kann man sich schon anschauen. (leider sind die preise utopisch.)
http://www.firstfotofactory.com/cgi...182170152-29466&ls=d&nocache=1182170152-29466

gruß
Basti


----------



## thorsten73 (18. Juni 2007)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> Die Veranstalltung war geil. Hat Spass gemacht.
> Das Wetter war auch top nur leider war ich beim Start ziemlich weit hinten. Die ersten paar Kilometer wars damit sehr schwer zu ueberholen.
> 
> Die Bilder kann man sich schon anschauen. (leider sind die preise utopisch.)
> ...



mir hats auch spass gemacht. war mein erster marathon. naja, war am start auch super weit hinten weil keine lust ewig zu warten, deshalb hab ich super viel zeit verloren am anfang. konnte glaube ich erst ab so km 30 einigermaßen befreit fahren. war auch nicht so ambitioniert, wollte unter 4 stunden fahren, hat mit 4 std. 3 min nicht ganz geklappt, da am anfang zuviel zeit verloren. aber ansonsten wars gut.


----------



## Toni172 (18. Juni 2007)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Wie war es bei Euch? Bin super zufrieden, Spitzenveranstaltung, alles gut.
> 
> Nur der Wurzeltrail vor der Zange wäre mir fast zum Verhängnis geworden, war aber eigene Schuld (schlechte Linienwahl).



ja war eine super Veranstalltung. Die Strecke empfand ich durch die Regenfälle der Vortage kräftezärender als im Vorjahr. Trotzdem konnte ich meine Zeit um 2 min. verbessern. Habe nun Endlich die 3 Std geknackt. 

@darkdesigner
was hattest Du für eine Endzeit/Platzierung? Ich bin in der mitte des Rennens mehrmals in der Nähe eines ESK-Trikots gefahren. Könntest ja Du gewesen sein.
Meine Platzierung 73. Gesamtwertung, 38. Senioren 1, mit 2:58:29


----------



## darkdesigner (18. Juni 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @darkdesigner
> was hattest Du für eine Endzeit/Platzierung? Ich bin in der mitte des Rennens mehrmals in der Nähe eines ESK-Trikots gefahren. Könntest ja Du gewesen sein.
> Meine Platzierung 73. Gesamtwertung, 38. Senioren 1, mit 2:58:29



Jep, war der einzige mit ESK-Trikot am Start. Bin Gesamt 50. und AK 23. geworden, Zeit war 2:49:36. Damit ca. 6min langsamer als 2006, lag aber an der tiefen und damit langsameren Strecke und meinem Vorabendprogramm...


----------



## Toni172 (18. Juni 2007)

Aha erwischt. 
eine Alkoholfahne habe ich nicht bemerkt 
Ich bin mit meiner Leistung zufrieden. Ich hatte zum Schluss in den Weinbergen leider beidseitige Ansätze von Oberschenkelkrämpfen, da musste ich voll rausnehmen. Das hat mich nochmal ein paar Plätze gekostet. 
Habe mich schon gewundert das ich "nur" 2 min. besser war als im Vorjahr. Meine Form ist eigentlich besser. Ich denke das die Strecke schon nochmal ein paar Minuten langsamer als letztes Jahr war. Man beachte auch das man letztes Jahr mit 3 Std  ca. 140er geworden ist und dieses Jahr ca. 80.


----------



## drivingghost (21. Juni 2007)

War eine wirklich gelungene Veranstaltung, die Strecke war auch sehr schön.
Nur der Kaffe zum Kuchen nach dem Rennen war mal wirklich fad.


----------



## janosch- (21. Juni 2007)

bei mir liefs überhaupt nicht gut: zäher verkehr auf den ersten
singletrail-anstiegen war blöd. als nächstes in einer kurve haftung
verloren und knie und wade geprellt. dann nach 17 kilometern
die kette gerissen, zum glück ohne einen weiteren sturz.
das war's dann aber.

nach dem ersten frust und eis und kaffee bin ich dann mit neugenieteter
kette nochmal von wiesbaden rübergefahren und den rest der strecke
abgefahren. schön! als ich dann nachmittags ins "ziel" kam, waren die
redpulser schon am abbauen .


----------



## jokomen (29. Juni 2007)

Jo, kann ich nur beipflichten
Super Veranstaltung und tolle Strecke


----------



## Sauron1977 (1. Juli 2007)

Cool gemachtes Video!
Und noch coolere Band die es leider nicht mehr gibt  :-(

Da bekommt man ja gleich Lust nach Kiedrich zu fahren.


----------



## aloha2002 (14. Oktober 2007)

marc077 schrieb:


> Hallo Janosch.
> Hab mittlerweile von Sauron1977 ne Datei bekommen, mit der du dir die Strecke auf google earth anschauen kannst.



Hi,
könnte mir jemand diese Datei auch mal mailen?
Das wär hammer, will nächstes Jahr zum ersten mal teilnehmen und schau mir sache dann vorher mal an.
Ist die Strecke jedes Jahr anders?

grüße
aloha2002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (14. Oktober 2007)

Jo, dann schick mal ne PN mit deiner aktuellen Mailadresse und ich schick dir die Datei.

Greetz
Sauron


----------



## Alexander74 (16. Oktober 2007)

jokomen schrieb:


> Jo, kann ich nur beipflichten
> Super Veranstaltung und tolle Strecke



habe das Video erst jetzt gesehen. Ist ja geil. Obwohl ich nochmal nachsehen muss, ob ich auch einer der überholten war...
Vom Eindruck her viel geiler als das, was die von der fff da an Bildern gemacht haben!


----------



## jokomen (2. November 2007)

Keine Sorge,

selbst wenn ich an Dir vorbei gebrettert bin, hat es Dich keinen Platz gekostet. Bin ja außer Konkurrenz gefahren.


----------

